# Moving to Ibiza



## 1776601 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello, I’m looking for some advice about moving to Ibiza. This is something I’ve wanted to for over 10 years now. Does anyone know if I can move and live there but not work there. I have a good job working for a cruise line. During my off time I want to settle in ibiza. I earn $4000 per month. I will continue working for the next 10 years then I’d like to semi retire in ibiza with a small summer business. Any advice would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You have a UK flag. First thing is are you a UK national or do you have an EU passport?
If UK nat then you will need a Visa to live permanently. You will need to meet a income threshold of 2.500 euros a month. You can not be working. You will also need private health insurance. Once resident you will have to make a Spanish tax declaration yearly and declare all overseas assests ( + 50.000 euros). For your first 5 years of residency you can only be absent for an accumulated period of 10 months. If you are a EU citizen then it is much easier to live in Spain with lower income threshold and no work restrictions.


----------



## 1776601 (Dec 27, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You have a UK flag. First thing is are you a UK national or do you have an EU passport?
> If UK nat then you will need a Visa to live permanently. You will need to meet a income threshold of 2.500 euros a month. You can not be working. You will also need private health insurance. Once resident you will have to make a Spanish tax declaration yearly and declare all overseas assests ( + 50.000 euros). For your first 5 years of residency you can only be absent for an accumulated period of 10 months. If you are a EU citizen then it is much easier to live in Spain with lower income threshold and no work restrictions.





kaipa said:


> You have a UK flag. First thing is are you a UK national or do you have an EU passport?
> If UK nat then you will need a Visa to live permanently. You will need to meet a income threshold of 2.500 euros a month. You can not be working. You will also need private health insurance. Once resident you will have to make a Spanish tax declaration yearly and declare all overseas assests ( + 50.000 euros). For your first 5 years of residency you can only be absent for an accumulated period of 10 months. If you are a EU citizen then it is much easier to live in Spain with lower income threshold and no work restrictions.


hello, thank you for your reply. Yes I hold a UK passport. I understand I can’t work in Spain but would I still be able to work overseas so you know? I would be working away for up to 4 months at a time.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alanji said:


> hello, thank you for your reply. Yes I hold a UK passport. I understand I can’t work in Spain but would I still be able to work overseas so you know? I would be working away for up to 4 months at a time.



Can you do that? 
You'd be tax resident here ergo working which you can't. Doesn't matter where you work your visa I presume dictates where your domicile that'll be Spain..

Could be wrong


----------



## 1776601 (Dec 27, 2021)

Megsmum said:


> Can you do that?
> You'd be tax resident here ergo working which you can't. Doesn't matter where you work your visa I presume dictates where your domicile that'll be Spain..
> 
> Could be wrong


Thank you for this, I will have to find out if I can be taxed off my income my job outside of Ibiza, Spain.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Alanji said:


> Thank you for this, I will have to find out if I can be taxed off my income my job outside of Ibiza, Spain.


If you ask for a Non lucrative visa you cannot work anywhere as Spain will be your principal tax country. You cant live in Spain and work in another country on the visa. Also you cant be absent from spain 4 months of the year in the first 5 years. You will either have to get your firm to relocate you to Spain and set up your SS contributions and a work visa or reconsider your plans. If you think about it it makes sense. What you are wanting is the rights given to member states but now we are no longer in the EU we have lost those rights, I'm afraid.


----------



## 1776601 (Dec 27, 2021)

kaipa said:


> If you ask for a Non lucrative visa you cannot work anywhere as Spain will be your principal tax country. You cant live in Spain and work in another country on the visa. Also you cant be absent from spain 4 months of the year in the first 5 years. You will either have to get your firm to relocate you to Spain and set up your SS contributions and a work visa or reconsider your plans. If you think about it it makes sense. What you are wanting is the rights given to member states but now we are no longer in the EU we have lost those rights, I'm afraid.


Thank you for your information, I will have to find another way.


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

If he is working 4 month contracts on a cruise ship, couldn't he come to Spain as a tourist? I mean, he works 4 months, visits Spain for 90 days or less, works for 4 months, visits Spain for 90 or less, works for 4 months ...

I used to do this kind of think when I was a cruise ship worker. I was based out of the US (my tax home back then) and would visit other countries on vacation, often for a few months. As long as he doesn't exceed 90 day stays in Spain and is working 4 month contracts, he is never going to top 180 days in Spain and therefore doesn't have to deal with Spanish taxes. The only other things is to avoid 90 days in the EU for any rolling 180.

I would expect that would work (but if someone knows better, please let me know). The only other problem might be that you (if your cruise ship work was like mine) won't have a return ticket when you enter Spain. 

I mean, this won't help get the OP any closer to "semi-retiring" in Spain, but it would allow him to kind of live here, as long as he pays close attention to the rules.


----------

